

Cosmos Browser – A text-message-based web browser. Now on Android - NWPlayer123
http://cosmosbrowser.org/

======
napoleoncomplex
Congrats on launching this! I've been looking into using SMS as a delivery
mechanism for a while now, for different reasons. Access to, for example,
medical information through SMS could be immensely helpful in the developing
world.

Two questions that made me stumble were:

\- how does the pricing work out? In my research, all SMS services were way
too expensive to work at scale, especially with sending to the developing
world, Africa etc. You use Twillio, and for developing countries it's mostly
0.01$/message over a local number, but no option to buy a local number.

\- what is the difference between land coverage of cellular networks vs.
EDGE/3G networks in the developing world? Does it make sense to focus on SMS
to increase reach?

Would appreciate what you guys or anyone else has found out about this.

~~~
anubiann00b
Yeah, it is very expensive :/

Coverage wise, I don't know how much it is in places like Africa. I have
personal experience in India with a smartphone, no internet, and cell
connection. Stefan also had this issue on the bus from Chicago (?) to MHacks
(Ann Arbor), which was a 9 hour trip without 4g. A lot of more rural areas of
America have bad data coverage too. I like to go camping, and I see this
pattern a lot.

------
anubiann00b
We've spent a significant amount of money already in the first couple of
hours. We really need your support! If you guys could help us out on Tilt,
that would be awesome! We also have a Teespring campaign going!

[https://www.tilt.com/campaigns/cosmos-
browser](https://www.tilt.com/campaigns/cosmos-browser)

[http://teespring.com/cosmosbrowser](http://teespring.com/cosmosbrowser)

We <3 you guys!

------
rohvar98
Hey guys, please note that this is still in the early stages of development.
Please report any bugs to bugs@cosmosbrowser.org

Much love, Team Cosmos

------
Marwy
Horrible landing page. No information about what/why/how whatsoever.

~~~
anubiann00b
We're all high school and college students, and we're still working on it.

------
gkoberger
Awesome product, horrriblleeee timing on the launch :)

